# Adding a fireplace upstairs



## crlove (Mar 24, 2009)

I live in an old house that was rennovated about 15 years ago. During that time, the previous owners actually poured a new basement and move the house onto the new foundation.

While doing so they installed a wood-burning fireplace in the basement. I haven't done much investigation into how it's built, and the chimney that now runs up the side of the house is covered in siding that matches the house. My guess is that it's cinder block underneath? (I'm no expert, so that may be way off base.)

Anyway, I'd like to look into options for placing a fireplace on the upper level. The selected spot just so happens to sit where the chimney runs up the exterior of the house.

And so I come to you. Knowing what little I can tell you, is it possible to put in a new woodburning fireplace on the upper level? Could a direct vent fireplace that vents into the chimney be an option? Should I just run away from the potential project as fast as I can? Any other ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You would need to know what sort of chimney is under the siding. Someone will need to get on a ladder to see what's there. If it's an empty chase with just a vent pipe from the basement fireplace you might be able to fit another pipe in there for the new fireplace. If it's a masonary chimney with one flue, you're out of luck because each fireplace needs it's own flue pipe. You can't vent two fireplaces into one chimney flue.
Ron


----------

